# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Φωλιά για Ringneck και cockatiel

## nikosg6

Εφτιαξα σημερα 2 φωλιες 1 για κοκατιλ διαστασεις 20εκ υψος 20εκ πλατος και 25εκ μηκος και 1 για ringneck 50εκ υψος 25εκ μηκος και 25 εκ πλατος. Κοστος 13 ευρω τα ξυλα κοντρα πλακε 8 χιλιοστων, 1 ευρω οι 2 μεντεσεδες, και 1 ευρω ο συρτης, το πλεγμα το ειχα, ιδου και οι φωτο: 

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## serafeim

Ωραιες κατασκευες.. με προβληματιζει το βαθος αλλα ισως ξερεις καλυτερα  :Happy: 
αντε να δουμε και αυγουλακια και στις δυο φωλιες !!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

φοβερες φωλιες και οι δυο.... στα κοκατιλ την ηθελα λιγο πιο μεγαλη 25 επι 25 επι 25 αλλα και ετσι μια χαρα ειναι!!!!
Μπραβο, πολλα μπραβο Νικο!

----------


## nikosg6

Ευχαριστω, στα περισοτερα εκτροφεια και σαιτ που κοιταξα ειχαν τετοιoυ τυπου φωλια για ringneck ειπα λοιπον να φτιαξω μια, εχω και αλλη μια αγοραστη με διαστασεις 30χ25χ25 θα τις βαλω και τις δυο για να διαλεξουν και βλεπουμε.

----------


## geog87

Νικο εξαιρετικη δουλεια!!!!13 ευρω και οι δυο φωλιες??????

----------


## nikosg6

Ναι Γιωργο τοσο κανανε τα ξυλα και 2 ευρω μεντεσεδες και συρτης= 15 ευρω και οι 2 φωλιες!

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ ομορφες. πολλα μπραβο.

μια ερωτηση τα ξυλα με τι τα ενωσες?

----------


## nikosg6

ευχαριστω Δημητρη, με ξυλοκολλα και καρφακια.

----------


## kostas0206

Μπραβο πολυ καλη δουλεια νικο!!!

----------

